# Where do i find...



## KaLeVaLA (Feb 1, 2007)

The patch library on this site? heh..sorry to bother you with this...but i don't seem to find it anywhere  

It's patches for Line 6 Pod Xt i'm talking about!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/downloads.php? 

It's in the drop down menu of the yellow "Site Features" link up top.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanx man! Hope i'll find it 

i found the library!
Thanx again!

I guess the Mod. can just close this topic


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

It used to have a lot more stuff in it, but there was a big security hole with the old version and I had to kill it. 

It's been up for awhile now, but people haven't been too keen on adding things to it since.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

I promise I will Chris, once I'm happy with my patches


----------

